# VW autosleeper Trident 2001 side window glass shattering



## froglet (Aug 4, 2010)

Side window above cooker/fridge shattered for no apparent reason whilst parked in supermarket carpark. 2 witnesses saw no one in the vicinity. Anyone else had this problem?
VW Trident autosleeper 2001


----------

